# Led (home) strip lighting install - help?



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm trying to install some strip lighting above vertical blind (stuck down on the rails), I've seen this done and it looks very discreet and simple. This will be in a conservatory ie to light upwards so needs to be bright ie high lumen rating.

I want an RGB set up, with manual remote with option of wifi controller. Then ideally all to be one on one power plug/source or all linked via the remote as one sync'd control.

I'm looking at various sites, don't mind doing the DIY angle, but seeking advice, many sites have kits ...

Google always brings up this site - http://www.ledhut.co.uk/led-strip-lights.html

I want this to last, so don't mind spending the cash (as long as not OTT) the main problem is..

3 meter run into 90 degree RIGHT 5 meter run into 90 degree RIGHT.

Anyone any ideas or links to good sites, I'm not over keen on ebay due to some very bad right ups.

Anyone done this?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I have put LEDs in our bathroom and in my sons bedroom under his bed (the sort with a desk under)

For the bends if you are sticking the LED strip to the back then the best way is to either cut the strip at one of the marked joins and insert a 90 degree jointing strip (they have a connector on each end) or as I did,,solder in a pair of wires to take it around the corner. 

The other point to consider is the transformer. Make sure it is powerful enough for the length of LEDs you are planning. 

I bought mine from my friend who is a wholesaler so can't advise on LEDHut.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Thought about a rope light? Perhaps that would be too thick for what you're after.

Any pics of the installation site would be useful.

Cheers.

Cooks


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Not my conservatory but same set up










Concept is too run the led on top of the blind track, then run cables down whee 2 blinds meet.

Rope is too big (the flat led isn't seen from below) so very discreet.

Re transformer most don't do 10m plus on runs, and joins thanks that was what I was thinking of doing.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Try visualchillout.co.uk, although I've not used them myself the company owner is very active on the AV Forums with help and advice about LED installs such as this.


----------



## Mike F (Aug 26, 2008)

SimplyLed - Used these several times, kit comes with connectors to go round corners.

http://www.simplyled.co.uk/led-strip-lights/5m-remote-control-flexible-rgb-strip-light-kit.html


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

I have this on my watch later list as I wanted to do the same.

Ambient LED Lighting:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Re opening as numerous reasons why not done, but trying to track done a good supplier (ideally not ebay for this)


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I got a cheap kit from eBay to really just test the setup, check the fitting and how best to place it. For £10 it was almost disposable and it allowed me some wiggle room to try new things and placement before splashing out for a decent set up.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep the cheap ones on eBay are ok, but the run is 11 meters, which means I need the &#55357;&#56836;15m kit, but I only want one power supply and remote/wifi controller.


----------



## les s211 (May 27, 2012)

Have a look at 
https://www.downlightsdirect.co.uk/wifi.html#isPage=1

Got a wi-fi RGB set up from them for a client.

I have some photos somewhere, I'll try and dig them up.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

les s211 said:


> Have a look at
> https://www.downlightsdirect.co.uk/wifi.html#isPage=1
> 
> Got a wi-fi RGB set up from them for a client.
> ...


That would be great.


----------



## les s211 (May 27, 2012)

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/22/da043fffeb18c96127597b8577879a98.jpg[/IMG]


----------

